# moţul



## Mallarme

> ...am văzut cum mi-a tăiat moţul.  Naşul mi-a tăiat moţul şi eu am început să dau cu pumnul în el.



Moţul este "bang(s)"? ca aici (the hair that falls over the forehead)

Şi Naşul este "godfather"?

Mersi!


----------



## CriHart

a tăiat moţul =  este o expresie. In religia ortodoxa, actiunea de taiere a motului are loc in jurul varstei de un an si consta in taierea unei suvite de par (moţ) de pe capul copilului. Motul se poate taia pana la 3 ani de catre nas si este insotit si de alte obiceiuri: precum asezarea pe o tavita a anumitor lucruri (foarfeca, bani, oglinda, creion, carte etc.) de pe care copilasul va alege trei obiecte. Se spune ca acestea spun care vor fi inclinatiile lui cand va fi mare. De exemplu, daca alege foarfeca, ar putea fi croitor.

nasul = the godfather  Every baby has a godfather.

O zi buna!


----------



## david_carmen

Ce vezi în poză se numeşte *breton* (cf. DEX: păr lăsat pe frunte şi retezat în linie dreaptă, din fr. [à la] bretonne).

Când se spune despre un om că este *moţ*, atunci trebuie să înţelegi prin asta că este român care locuieşte în Munţii Apuseni. Iar dacă expresia este "el este/se crede mai cu moţ", atunci înseamnă că este un om care se crede mai grozav decât ceilalţi (expresia are un caracter uşor peiorativ sau poate fi folosită în glumă, cu un prieten).


----------



## OldAvatar

CriHart said:


> a tăiat moţul =  este o expresie. In religia ortodoxa, actiunea de taiere a motului are loc in jurul varstei de un an si consta in taierea unei suvite de par (moţ) de pe capul copilului. Motul se poate taia pana la 3 ani de catre nas si este insotit si de alte obiceiuri: precum asezarea pe o tavita a anumitor lucruri (foarfeca, bani, oglinda, creion, carte etc.) de pe care copilasul va alege trei obiecte. Se spune ca acestea spun care vor fi inclinatiile lui cand va fi mare. De exemplu, daca alege foarfeca, ar putea fi croitor.
> 
> nasul = the godfather  Every baby has a godfather.
> 
> O zi buna!



Nu este chiar aşa. Biserica Ortodoxă Română nu încurajează obiceiul tăierii moţului, amintind originle păgâne ale acestei datini, ba chiar îl condamnă în spiritul a ceea ce Biserica numeşte "Dreapta rânduială".

Edit: Deci să nu atribuim Ortodoxiei ceea ce nu-i aparţine.

Sursa: http://datini-obiceiuri.crestinortodox.ro

"Aici trebuie spus ca invatatura Bisericii Ortodoxe respinge predestinarea si nu considera ca omului ii este hotarata soarta inca de la venirea sa pe lume. De aceea, orice ritual de tipul taierii motului, al ruperii turtei dulci sau al alegerii obiectelor este, in realitate, contrar invataturii crestine si poate fi profund daunator, atata timp cat il pune pe copil sub semnul superstitiei, in opozitie flagranta cu cel al Crucii. De vreme ce Sfanta noastra Biserica invata ca omul isi construieste viata si mantuirea clipa de clipa, in conlucrare cu  harul lui Dumnezeu, practicile care sa-i aduca copilului noroc, bogatie sau invatatura sunt pagane. Faptul ca ele vin din traditia populara nu le da nici un fel de legitimitate in cadrul Ortodoxiei, chiar daca sunt imbracate in parfum arhaic si considerate semne ale apartenentei la neam, de exemplu."


----------



## CriHart

OldAvatar said:


> Nu este chiar aşa. Biserica Ortodoxă Română nu încurajează obiceiul tăierii moţului, amintind originle păgâne ale acestei datini, ba chiar îl condamnă în spiritul a ceea ce Biserica numeşte "Dreapta rânduială".
> 
> Edit: Deci să nu atribuim Ortodoxiei ceea ce nu-i aparţine.
> 
> Sursa: http://datini-obiceiuri.crestinortodox.ro
> 
> "Aici trebuie spus ca invatatura Bisericii Ortodoxe respinge predestinarea si nu considera ca omului ii este hotarata soarta inca de la venirea sa pe lume. De aceea, orice ritual de tipul taierii motului, al ruperii turtei dulci sau al alegerii obiectelor este, in realitate, contrar invataturii crestine si poate fi profund daunator, atata timp cat il pune pe copil sub semnul superstitiei, in opozitie flagranta cu cel al Crucii. De vreme ce Sfanta noastra Biserica invata ca omul isi construieste viata si mantuirea clipa de clipa, in conlucrare cu  harul lui Dumnezeu, practicile care sa-i aduca copilului noroc, bogatie sau invatatura sunt pagane. Faptul ca ele vin din traditia populara nu le da nici un fel de legitimitate in cadrul Ortodoxiei, chiar daca sunt imbracate in parfum arhaic si considerate semne ale apartenentei la neam, de exemplu."





nu stiam....ce chestie!
Dar stii ca sunt preoti care participa la ceremonie, nu?
Si chiar multi.
WOW!
Am mai citit si eu si ai dreptate 
Thanks!


----------



## OldAvatar

CriHart said:


> nu stiam....ce chestie!
> Dar stii ca sunt preoti care participa la ceremonie, nu?
> Si chiar multi.
> WOW!



Ştiu că sunt. Dar nu vreau să vorbesc despre preoţi şi despre ce fac ei. Eu ştiam doar că este un obicei pre-creştin şi vroiam să aflu poziţia ortodoxiei faţă de un obicei arhaic, păgân şi mai vechi decât orice ritualuri creştine. Aşa cum m-am aşteptat, poziţia este una radicală, pur ortodoxă, dacă vrei. 


Nu e nimic grav în asta, până şi bradul de Crăciun este un obicei păgân, pre-creştin dar asta nu l-a împiedicat să se asocieze cu o mare sărbătoare creştină. Asta este, uneori obiceiurile se amestecă şi îşi pierd sau îşi schimbă semnificaţia. Poziţia bisericii rămâne, însă, foarte clară, deşi mai puţin cunoscută.

Edit: Exemple sunt nenumărate în tradiţia românească.


----------



## Mallarme

Mulţumesc tuturor, răspunsurile voastre sunt foarte de ajutor.  
Dar care şuviţă de păr este moţul? se taie dintr-un loc anumit pe capul copiului?


----------



## david_carmen

Mallarme, 
Am găsit o fotografie pe internet, unde poţi vedea cum arată moţul:

http://family.webshots.com/photo/1296223397067016156FTmXmL


----------



## Mallarme

Ah acum am înţeles! Mulţumesc foarte mult, david_carmen!


----------

